
Winklevoss twins gamble $65m for Facebook fortune - apoo
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-12155352
======
ratsbane
There are three contracts for Facebook on Sharesost since the first of the
year. The prices are $35-55. The Winklevosses accepted $36 a few years ago.
Was that really such a bad valuation?

~~~
whatusername
I assume they want $45mil of $9 shares rather than $45mil of $36 shares.

------
apoo
Here we go, they are back again!!!

